# Midnight Tragedy



## Meganu657 (Jan 6, 2013)

I was looking through my stories I have wrote but never finished. Please let me know if you like this one. Maybe I'll decide to finish it.Here is a short summary:Two months ago her Father and her beloved horse Ace was killed when thier truck and trailor turned over during a thunderstorm. Leaving Monika crippled with no father and no horse. Unable to afford thier ranch her mother and her sell and move into a cheap trailor park. Seeing her living quarters and no horse, she wishes that she would have died in the accident. Then she meets Midnight, a ill-tempered solid black Mustang. Midnight had gone through a similar loss and Monika and Midnight grew a strong bond. But Midnight is said to be dangerous and untameable and her owner is threatening to sell her for dogfood. Monika is determined to prove everyone wrong. Then everything goes wrong and Midnight and Monika are separated. Will they ever be together again or Will Monika have to suffer through another loss?Chapter 1The car pulled into the trailor park. Monika stared out the window as her mom pulled into the gravel parking space in front of thier new home. Monika stepped out of the car, struggling to manuver the bulky cast that inclosed her left leg."Wait hon, let me help you."Her mother rushed to the passager door with crutches in hand."I don't need help."Monika grabbed the crutched from her mother and pulled herself from the car. She climbed up the stairs and went into the small trailor house. She hopped into a small bedroom with a in one corner and a dresser in the other. A tiny closet stood by the door. Monika signed, this room was a closet compared to her old bedroom. Her mother walked in, caring some boxes."Here's your things honey."She set them on the floor and disappeared down the hall.Monika opened on of the boxes to see her horse collection. She picked up her favorite, a black and white Quarter horse stallion. She stroked the stallions neck,tears began to build around her eyes. She blinked them away and put the stallion on top of the dresser. She then picked up a picture frame. This time tears flowed freely down her cheeks. It was a picture of her father and her standing next to her beautiful bay Quarter horse gelding, Ace. In her hand was a trophy she had just won from that days Barrel race competition. This was the last picture taken of her father and Ace, two hours before the accident that had took thier lives. She remembers it like it was yesterday:It had been a beautiful cloudless day at the rodeo grounds. Monika was in high spirits and Ace was ready to run. THey ran thier fastest race ever and it had won them 1st place. As they were heading home a huge thumderstorm struck, turning the sky dark and soon the pelting rain made it impossable to see the rode. All of a sudden a tree fell in thier path. Her father slambed on the brakes and the truck and trailor began to slide and swirve. Monika heard the trailor tip and she screamed as the truck followed. Everthing went black and three days later she found herself in the hospital with a cast on her leg and her mothers worries face staring down at her. It had been two months since the accident but it still hurt like it had happened that day.Monika blinked away the remainder of her tears and wiped away the rest from her face, trieing to rid herself of that painful memory. She still wishes she would have died as well and she would still be with her father and her horse. She was alone.Chapter 2She cleaned out the boxes and put everything where she thought would help make this room feel like home. She stepped back to examine her work. Ribbons and pictures littered the wall and horse figurines and trophys covered every square inch of the dresser. Not bad for a cripple, she thought.She opened her window and looked out at the small yard and nieghboring trailor houses.. She sighed, she missed the smell of horses and the sight of them grazing in the fields. After her father had died, her mother had struggled to keep thier small ranch going so they decided to sell. Now they were here in a little rented trailor house. She began to close the window as a sound caught her attention. She froze, she had heard that sound all her life. It was a whinny from a horse!She left her room and hopped as fast as dhe could without tripping over her cast. She couldn't wait to get it removed next week. Monika left the house and hopped to the bushes that bordered the trailor park. She shoved them to the side as she walked through. Monkia gasped and then a smile crept across her face. Maybe my life won't be so bad after all, she thought.Just twenty feet away stood a stable. People were walking with thier horses some were even riding. Horses grazed in nearby pastures. Curiosity got the best of her and she hopped toward the fence. She squeezed between the wooden planks that made up the fence.Monika made her way to the stables. It was huge compared to what her stable had been. There were twelve stalls on each side. Most of them were empty. One stall in particular caught her attention. She peeked through the door to see a solid black mare standing in the far corner. She ran her eyes over the mare. Her pelt glissened in the light and muscled trembled from under her skin. She was the most beautiful horse Monika had ever seen. Thier eyes met and the mare ears pricked, she let out the same toned whinny as Monika had heard before. Hi, pretty girl. Don't worry girl I'm not going to hurt you."She slowly extended her arm toward to horse. The mare rolled her eyes, pined her ears back and bared her teeth. "Watch out!"Someone yanked her away from the stall just as the mare lunged, hitting the stall door with all her might, bending the latch on the door. Monika stumbed almost falling, two firm hands caught her before she could fall completely."Are you ok?" A young man at least seventeen asked."I'm fine. I just wasn't paying attention.""Good thing I was. That horse could have killed you."He picked up her crutches and handed them to her."Who are you I haven't seen you here before?""My name's Monika Gray. My mom and I just moved into the trailor park next door. I was curious and wanted to look around.""Name's Chis Jeckens. My dad owns the place. You know curiosity killed the cat." He joked.Monika frowned not thinking it was funny. "Who is that horse and why is she like that."Now he frowned, "That's Midnight.She's a Mustang and she wasn't always like that. Once was my moms horse. You couldn't seprate them two for even a minute. Sweetest wild Mustang I ever seen.""Where's your mom?""Died a year ago,"Monika's heart dropped, "I'm so sorry. What happened?""Trail riding with Midnight and she spooked. Mom fell and hit her head. When she didn't return we went to look for her and found Midnight next to her body. Had to sedate Midnight before we could get to her. She put up a fight. Doctor said she died on contact. Nothing we could have done. Since then Midnights been like this."Monika looked at Midnight. She wasn't the only person that had lost someone special. Midnight was suffering just like her. The mare was staring at Monika as well her ears were pointing toward them, listening."My dad says nobody can tame her, so she going to be sold for dogfood."Monika gasped, such a magnifiecent horse destroyed. She couldn't see that happen, not at all."You better stay away from that stall. Next time you might not be so lucky."He walked away and disappeared out of the stable.That night Monika thought about Midnight. Poor horse, she thought. She decided, she wasn't going to let her get killed. Tomorrow Monika was going to do something about it.


----------

